
MooTools – 1.5.1 is out - cleverjake
http://mootools.net/blog/2014/08/29/mootools-1-5-1-release/
======
Igglyboo
I've always wanted to try out jQuery alternatives but don't really have the
opportunity at work.

What does MooTools do better than jQuery? Or is it purely a smaller binary
size?

~~~
smt88
The quality of a library isn't just performance or usability. You also have to
consider if other people working on your code base will be able to figure it
out and use it.

Even if jQuery is worse than MooTools in almost every way (performance,
usefulness, size, etc.) it has a HUGE advantage in that any web developer has
used it before, so there's a minimal learning curve when someone new has to
start working on your code base.

Furthermore, since jQuery uses sensible practices in terms of API stability
and plugins, you can expect performance and coverage to only improve.

Edit: I realize this could have been read as "MooTools is better" but I
actually prefer jQuery from every angle. If you're doing something too
complicated for jQuery, you need a full-fledged framework, not MooTools.

~~~
Igglyboo
Yea I'd have to agree with all your points but I meant more of what it
actually does better as a piece of software not as a tool that others have to
use/understand.

